# Your desktop



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 3, 2011)

Self Explanatory

Ubuntu 10.04
Slickness Black


----------



## Ropey (Oct 3, 2011)

Roped In.


----------



## bobcollum (Oct 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Sherry (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## PeteEU (Oct 4, 2011)

Windows 7 on dual screen with rotating pictures of female movie stars


----------



## sitarro (Oct 4, 2011)

A 757-300 Captain's retirement flight captured with my iPhone4.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm curious why folks don't hide their desktop icons. You can access all that stuff with just an extra mouse click (or two).


----------



## sitarro (Oct 4, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> I'm curious why folks don't hide their desktop icons. You can access all that stuff with just an extra mouse click (or two).



I normally have all that stuff filed but I have been too lazy to put them away. All of my actual icons for apps are in the dock hidden at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## sitarro (Oct 4, 2011)

This is my other screen, this one I shot with my Nikon.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 4, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> I'm curious why folks don't hide their desktop icons. You can access all that stuff with just an extra mouse click (or two).



Aye...you see crowded desktops in Microsoft more than Linux or Macs.
Especially in Linux as applications are wonderfully organized by category under the "Applications" you see in the upper left of my desktop


----------



## bobcollum (Oct 4, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> I'm curious why folks don't hide their desktop icons. You can access all that stuff with just an extra mouse click (or two).



I try to, but it gets away from me after a few day long projects that involve constantly saving stuff to my desktop for the fastest access.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2011)

I switch between many, here's a couple:


----------



## Ropey (Oct 4, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> I switch between many, here's a couple:



That's quite a couple...









...of beans 

And you made it past without my bump-over.

Next time a pm for 2k, eh?


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 4, 2011)

Not fair....half the fun of posting your desktop is others can see your icons and what OS you are running.
That means you Ringel...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Not fair....half the fun of posting your desktop is others can see your icons and what OS you are running.
> That means you Ringel...



Just a note, I'm not using Ubuntu any longer........


----------



## Ropey (Oct 4, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Not fair....half the fun of posting your desktop is others can see your icons and what OS you are running.
> ...



Of course not. You're a beaner running on java....


----------



## Wumplestiltskin (Oct 4, 2011)

OK. Me play.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Beaner? I'm a half breed without any peyote.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 4, 2011)

Wumplestiltskin said:


> OK. Me play.



You do realize we can click and open those folders?


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 4, 2011)

Made ya look.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 5, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Not fair....half the fun of posting your desktop is others can see your icons and what OS you are running.
> ...



Went to mint?
I am giving serious thought to switching the main computer to mint when 10.04 is no longer supported.


----------



## namvet (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Mint 11.  I switched because of the Ubuntu Unity desktop.  Tried all the fixes they had listed to go back to the standard desktop but none would work. 
Besides all the major media proprietary codecs are built into the install.  The major difference is your "drop down" menu bar is on the bottom by default but you can move it to the top or add another.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2011)

KissMy said:


>



How many time do I have to tell you?  No typing with sledgehammers!!!!


----------



## Wumplestiltskin (Oct 9, 2011)

Debian


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 9, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I may end up doing that as well when they stop supporting 10.04.
I think Canonical has had a "coke moment" in trying to force a major change on users like this. 
They grossly underestimated the connection Linux users have with their computer.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 8, 2013)

Luv that APOD


----------



## Sherry (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Papawx3 (Feb 12, 2013)

I got mine from The Tavern. I copied it because it reminds me so much of a place in Kansas that I once visited.


----------

